# [Aug 16, 2013] Hempfest (Seattle, WA)



## p0tt (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.hempfest.org/

*Mission
Seattle Hempfest is founded in the belief that the public is better served when citizens and public officials work cooperatively in order to successfully accomplish common goals.
Objective and Purpose*

*To educate the public on the myriad of potential benefits offered by the Cannabis plant, including the medicinal, industrial, agricultural, economic, environmental, and other benefits and applications. In particular, Seattle Hempfest seeks to advance the cause of Cannabis policy reform through education, while advancing the public image of the Cannabis advocate or enthusiast through example.*

*Company Overview
Seattle Hempfest is the world’s largest event advocating cannabis law reform, in a unique “protestival” environment. This annual event is held every August in Myrtle Edwards Park on the Seattle waterfront.*

http://www.hempfest.org/festival/map/
http://www.hempfest.org/festival/schedule/
http://www.hempfest.org/festival/speakers/


----------

